

Show HN: My weekend project - a baby naming app - iamds

We were finding it hard to come up with a name for our soon to be born daughter so I decided to make an app to help us find one. Let me know what you think!<p>www.namemeababy.com
======
jayrobin
A bit of feedback:

* Nice and simple design

* I can't select the "Contains" or "Ends with" fields (this may be intentional)

* I'm pretty sure it should be Boys' and Girls' rather than Boy's and Girl's

* As Ecio78 mentioned: needs to be case-insensitive

* If I type too quickly in the "Begins with" field, it only matches the first one or two letters (e.g. Begins with bor returns Byson, Byrum, Byron...)

* I could eventually select the "Contains" and "Ends with" fields after messing around with it, but then couldn't sort by "Popularity" until reloading (at which point I couldn't select the text fields again)

* It turns out that I can only select all the buttons and text fields if the browser is maximised. Looks like div#myModal is covering a number of interactive elements and preventing clicks at a certain screen height and below

* Popularity graphs are a nice touch and make it far more interesting to play around with, but I didn't realise I could view them for quite a while (thought I could only see the tooltip)

* Disappointed with the lack of "Bort"

~~~
iamds
Thanks for the feedback, the lack of Bort is due to (for privacy reasons) not
having any names in the database for which fewer than 5 children have been
given that name in any one year.

------
wikwocket
This is technically a neat app, congrats for launching it.

However, I don't think many parents look to browse names based on
prefix/suffix/infix. You may wish to add additional filters (based on what
sort of census data you have).

Some ideas:

* Show only popular or only unique names

* Show modern names (recently popular)

* Show traditional names (long history)

* Show names with recent rising popularity

* Show names with historical popularity (that may have fallen out of use)

* Show names with similar histories (this would allow you to add a very important feature: "I like this name, show me related names!")

Finally, your graph feature is very nice; some of my favorite baby-naming
books show this. But it's not very discoverable. You could make the name look
more like a link, or show some graphics in your header as a demo.

------
Ecio78
You should use case insensitive matching for filtering, if I put "K" on the
"begins with" it shows nothing

~~~
iamds
This has been fixed!

